# Node extrahieren



## xmlnode (13. Sep 2007)

Hallo, 


ich habe ein XML File mit folgendem Aufbau:


```
<all>
   <item1>
       <a1>...</a1>
       <a2>...</a2>
       <a2>...</a2>
   </item1>
   <item2>
       <daswillich>
            <b1>...</b1>
            <b2>...</b2>
            <b3>...</b3>
            <b4>...</b4>
       </daswillich>
    </item2>
</all>
```


in einem Document Objekt (x) habe ich das ganze geparst.

Allerdings möchte ich nur <daswillich>.....</daswillich> haben. Und zwar als Objekt vom Typ Document.

mit

```
NodeList data = x.getElementsByTagName("item2");
Node daswillich = data.item(0).getChildNodes().item(0);
```

erhalte ich ja schon den richtigen Knoten. Allerdings bräuchte ich den Knoten jetzt als Document-Objekt.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?
Ist der Ansatz schon falsch??

Müsste doch bestimmt auch mit xPath funktionieren?


----------



## mikachu (13. Sep 2007)

hmm... da Document eine implementation von Node ist, würde ich einen einfachen cast vorschlagen.

ABER ich hab das noch nie gemacht, deshalb kann ich auch nix garantieren


----------



## xmlnode (13. Sep 2007)

Habe jetzt eine lösung gefunden.

Habe ein neues leeres Document Objekt erstellt und mit insertNode bzw.appendNode eingefügt.


----------

